# WTH is wrong with youtube lately??



## daydreamer (Jul 29, 2014)

For like 2 weeks now I've been having trouble with youtube. Either I get an error message, or if the video actually plays I don't have sound. Maybe 1 in 100 videos plays correctly. At first I thought I had a virus, but then I found out other people are experiencing it too. But other than the (numerous) comments at isitdownrightnow.com I can't find ANYTHING online about it. You'd think it'd be in the news if that many people were having trouble?! WTH the hell is going on? I feel like I've been banned from youtube, lol.

Anybody have a clue or advice?


----------



## Tude (Jul 29, 2014)

I had a problem a while ago on my work computer - stupid things wouldn't play at all in Firefox - they worked fine in Chrome and IE. I reloaded FF several times, even deleting the program and reloading, cleaned out cookies, ran malware and other things to that nature. nuthin. So I ditched FF. Have no idea what went on there.


----------



## daydreamer (Jul 29, 2014)

Tude said:


> I had a problem a while ago on my work computer - stupid things wouldn't play at all in Firefox - they worked fine in Chrome and IE. I reloaded FF several times, even deleting the program and reloading, cleaned out cookies, ran malware and other things to that nature. nuthin. So I ditched FF. Have no idea what went on there.


 
I haven't tried in FF but it doesn't work in Chrome for me. Grrrr...


----------

